

Mozilla Webmaker: Building a locally relevant web - Moyamo
https://webmaker.org/localweb/

======
detaro
[https://webmaker.org/app](https://webmaker.org/app)

This made a bit clearer to me what it actually does.

P.S.: What is going on with the submitted site? For me, it is a mixture
between English and (machine-translated?) German, and a lot of images are 404

~~~
Moyamo
They are probably trying to localise the site using GeoIP. IT could be a
problem if you're using a proxy like Tor.

~~~
detaro
If they had a proper German version that would be ok, but it gives me a
hodgepodge of German headlines and some other bits and English main texts.

------
sp332
"Fontawesome users icon partner with us". That's four nouns in a row - what
does this sentence actually mean?

Edit: Oh, "Fontawesome users icon" is alt-text for an image that didn't load,
and the button text is just "Partner with us". Got it.

